# Better than my Wixey



## GR8HUNTER

looks like it is easier to read then the wix plus i dont think orange is a con *GREAT REVEIW :<))*


----------



## Oldtool

If the only con you can come up with is that it's orange, then I'd say you've received a great gift. Enjoy.


----------



## sansoo22

The orange doesn't bother me at all. I have a metric butt load of ridgid gear already. I just needed something to put on a con list.


----------



## cmmyakman

Great review! I can add another Pro and that is (based on the Amazon link - https://www.amazon.com/Klein-Tools-935DAG-Electronic-Measures/dp/B07ZWW3BW5 ) that the Klein uses two AAA batteries, which are way easier to find than the CR 2032 batteries that my Wixey uses. Though I see the new Wixey uses one AAA battery as well. 
https://www.amazon.com/Wixey-WR365-Digital-Angle-Gauge/dp/B0054RJ7VC The flip up of the Wixey display in the new version could be useful.

I once had something to say about a Wixey product online and he actually contacted me to see if he could help. I don't think you would get that level of service from a cheaper product. Wixey is actually the last name of the guy here in the USA that was the first to invent this stuff, though I doubt the products are made in the USA. But the 2 guys at Wixey (see info below) are Americans, which in the age of this virus means something…

From the Wixey website (http://www.wixey.com/contact.html):

*About Us

WIXEY is the brand name of products produced by Barry Wixey Development. We have been in business since 2000. We represent more than 20 years experience designing woodworking machinery and accessories. And we have spent our entire lifetime around woodworking and woodworkers.

You will find no phone number or physical address on our web site. We operate and communicate exclusively over the internet. We are a lean 2 person company and this is the only way we can provide the level of service we feel is required and expected.

Products listed as Patented or Patent Pending were designed and developed in the US by Barry Wixey Development. All of the products shown have been tested in the US by Barry Wixey Development. *


----------



## wormil

I had another brand before Wixey and it wasn't accurate or precise. If you turned it 180 degrees it gave a different reading. I do like the lit display on the Klein.


----------



## Andybb

I should buy one but I'm embarrassed to say that I just use the app for my phone. Don't know how the readings compare to the digital ones but when my square says 90 and 45 so does my phone so I assume it's good in between.


----------



## sansoo22

> I should buy one but I m embarrassed to say that I just use the app for my phone. Don t know how the readings compare to the digital ones but when my square says 90 and 45 so does my phone so I assume it s good in between.
> 
> - Andybb


If it works why change it! I only picked up the wixey cuz the stops on my DeWalt job site saw were useless and it was hard to adjust taking 2 hands. Ive gotten so used to a magnetic angle finder I didnt even bother to set the 90 and 45 stops on my new Delta TS when i was tuning it.

The Klein now lives at the table saw and the wixey lives at the compound miter. Gotta say I do not hate having both.


----------



## gtrgeo

Nice review. I was not aware Klein made one of those. Being an ex-electrician I am a fan of their tools. I have an older iGaging block which still works well but has hit the floor several times and been launched from the miter saw blade a time or two… I have one of the older Wixey ones that came free with the digital readout for my table saw fence and I must say I am not impressed. Hopefully their newer offerings are better.

Will have to check out the Klein. Oh, and I like the color. Makes it easier to locate.

George


----------



## sansoo22

> Nice review. I was not aware Klein made one of those. Being an ex-electrician I am a fan of their tools. I have an older iGaging block which still works well but has hit the floor several times and been launched from the miter saw blade a time or two… I have one of the older Wixey ones that came free with the digital readout for my table saw fence and I must say I am not impressed. Hopefully their newer offerings are better.
> 
> Will have to check out the Klein. Oh, and I like the color. Makes it easier to locate.
> 
> George
> 
> - gtrgeo


The Klein feels like it can take a small amount of punishment and keep on trucking.

I never did electrical but when I was learning low voltage stuff like coax, cat5, etc the salty old man teaching me was quite literally a "Klein or nothing" type of guy. I showed up on my second day with some off brand electricians scissors and he threw them away. Taught me how to strip wire with a utility knife and made me do it all day. At the end of the day he handed me a pair of Klein scissors that I still have.


----------

